# Transition to Guard/Reserve



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone here switched to guard or reserve status after they served a tour of active duty? If so, what are the pro's and con's of it while trying to pursure a career in law enforcement? Do departments prefer their officers to still be in the military or do they see it as an inconvience? I've asked the people I work with (that were formerly guard or reserve) but I'd like the opinions of you all here due to my career goals. Thanks for the insight


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

In theory, employers and potential employers are prohibited by federal law from discriminating against Reserve/Guard members.

In practice.....well, you know.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> In theory, employers and potential employers are prohibited by federal law from discriminating against Reserve/Guard members.
> 
> In practice.....well, you know.


I heard something like that, for example if I if/when I get a job as a LEO and I get sent on a 6 month deployment via the reserves my job technically has to be there for me when I return? In practice..?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

USAF286 said:


> I heard something like that, for example if I if/when I get a job as a LEO and I get sent on a 6 month deployment via the reserves my job technically has to be there for me when I return? In practice..?


In theory (and in practice), they have to hold your job for you.

In REAL practice, they may find a "better suited" candidate to hire in the first place.

Don't kid yourself.....in spite of the patriotic fervor that's displayed every July 4th, September 11th, and November 11th, there exists a very anti-military bias in many people out there. My department has a horrendous track record in bypassing veterans for ridiculous reasons in order to get to politically-connected people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

USAF286 said:


> I heard something like that, for example if I if/when I get a job as a LEO and I get sent on a 6 month deployment via the reserves my job technically has to be there for me when I return? In practice..?


I think delta was referring to how they view you prior to hiring. If they hire you, userra and your contract (hopefully your reps write in additional language regarding reservists), will protect you.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I think delta was referring to how they view you prior to hiring. If they hire you, userra and your contract (hopefully your reps write in additional language regarding reservists), will protect you.


As I said, they may just hire the friend of the DPW commissioner's cousin instead, to avoid the headaches.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya, I just want to do both but being a LEO is more important so I may hold off. It makes me so frustrated hearing about these PC things regarding hiring. Hiring a 4"10' minority female who BARELY passes the PT criteria and skates by on the rest of requirements vs a shit hot candidate who sets the example for everyone else:stomp:


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

It's funny, I just had my mandatory meeting with the AR/NG recruiter. The gentleman made a lot of good points about health insurance benefits, dental benefits, PX/Gym on HAFB benefits and other stuff but I just wasn't interested.


----------

